# Water based or Spirit based wood dye



## Dave Huxley (13 Mar 2009)

We had a demo by Simon Whitehead at our Shrewsbury club last month and has inspired me to have a go at making a a coloured top bowl, he used spirit based dye, since talking to a friend who makes and colours fruit he says go for water based as they are much softer colours.

Could anyone advise please or is it just a matter of opinion. I must admit I normally like the colours of natural woods, Simon was using Ash and it did make the wood look special where the top was scalloped out on the top of the bowl.

Thanks for a great forum which I look at daily and have gathered lots of tips and idea's .

Cheers Dave


----------



## TEP (13 Mar 2009)

Hi *Dave*.

My preference is for spirit dyes, mainly as they dry quicker. If you are doing a large area, water based are better as it is easier to keep a wet edge going.

Don't really know about the colours as all are easy to mix and thin with the appropriate thinners, which effects the final colour anyway. Possibly your friend is taking about the Liberon colours as I believe they do a set of pastel shades, which may be water based.

I also use a airbrush and the spirit dyes are certainly far better and easier to use that the water based colours then.


----------



## PowerTool (13 Mar 2009)

I agree with Tam - spirit dyes are very good,and easy to use;water-based better for large areas,but tend to raise the grain more whereas spirit-based don't.

Andrew


----------



## tekno.mage (14 Mar 2009)

I use Chestnut Spirit dyes on turned objects and find them very easy to use as they dry quickly and don't raise the grain. The "rainbow" colours are quite bright if you use them straight from the bottle, but they are easily diluted with the appropriate thinners for a more subtle look, or for really delicate pastel shades can be intermixed with the White. 

In the past I've also used water-based dyes and stains (mainly Liberion who used to do a range of stunning bright and pastel colours, which I don't think are produced anymore) on furniture items. These are acrylic based and seem to "sit on top" of the wood far more than the spirit stains, but as they take longer tp dry they are easier to apply evenly to large areas. 

Another (much messier) alternative is to use Dylon cold water fabric dyes on wood. They come in a lrage range of colours incuding pastel shades. They are supplied in powder form, require mixing up with hot water & salt (the mordant) and will definitely raise the grain! Splashes will also dye hands, clothing and anything else in the vicinity! About 7 years ago Dylon actually sold large packs of their cold water dyes in DIY shops as wood dye (I used to buy these to use on fabric as it was much cheaper than bying the tiny tins packaged as fabric dye)

tekno.mage.


----------



## Dave Huxley (14 Mar 2009)

Many thanks to you all for the very helpful replies, my fruit making friend does use the Liberon water based dyes as you suggest and it appears most woods have a saturation point whereas it will only absorbs a couple of coats (with water based) which would be a menace if you couldn't achieve the required colour.
Thanks again you have convinced me that the spirit based dye's is the way to go, and will be having a go as soon as I can get hold of a few colours to start with, will let you know how I get on.
Great forum.
Dave


----------

